# Bluebonnet/Brazosport Double D/Q



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Entries close tonight. Let's see if we can't get the entries in The Quals to top 60. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have callbacks?
Thanks!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Bluebonnet Qual callbacks to the 4th: 1,4,7,9,26,29,38,39. Dog 26 starts 8:00 at the Caire's. Derby begins immediately after the Qual.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats to Frank, Stephanie and Clint on Emmy (Magic x Ember) and Woody (Cosmo x Rebi) for placing first and 2nd in the Bluebonnet Qual.

Marty


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks for the 3rd series - 4,5,8,12,17,19,20,24,25,31,32,34,35,39

Derby callbacks for the 2nd series - 1-4,6,7,11-21,24,26,28,29,36,38,41,45


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Bluebonnet Derby callbacks to 3rd: 1,2,4,6,7,11,12,14,15,17,18,20,24,36,41,46. Dog 36 starts the water series at the Caire's at 8am.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

A big congrats to Ben Echevarria and Maggie for winning the Brazosport derby!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Congrats to Mark Burke and Cricket for winning the Brazosport Qual today.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Way to go Mark and Crickett! Congrats on the qual win.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Ben and Maggie with a double header win in the derby this weekend!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Ben and Maggie. You're making all our friends at the IRC proud.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations to Mark, Dorothy and Criquet. I know how hard you worked for this one. You guys deserve it. The win couldn't belong to a nicer team.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all of ya'll !!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Bluebonnet Derby results:

1st - Maggie, Echevarria O/H
2nd - Tipsy, Aertker/O, Avant/H
3rd - Windy, Powdrill/O, Avant/H
4th - Burke, Price O/H
RJ - Marty, Gierman O/H (Sharon)
Jams - 6 (Pete), 14, (Dylan), 17 (Soul), 20 (Willie)

Congratulations to all. Many thanks to our judges for setting up challenging, but fair tests.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Brazosport Results

Derby:
1st - Maggie (LF), owner/handler Ben Echevarria
2nd - Roy (GM), owner Dan Danforth, handler Kenny Trott
3rd - Poppy (LF), owner Jon Tepley, handler Clint Avant
4th - Tipsy (LF), owner Betty Aertker, handler Clint Avant
RJ - Rowdy (LM), owner/handler Tommy Grimes
JAM - Quilla (LF), owner/handler Marshall Stone

Qualifying:
1st - Cricket (LM), owner/handler Mark Burke
2nd - Emmy (LF), owner Frank Higgins, handler Clint Avant
3rd - Jake (LM), owner Lance Flowers, handler Marcy Wright
4th - Ace (LM), owner Mike Mitchell, handler Kirk Wichman
RJ - Drake (LM), owner/handler Dave Brannon
JAM - Woody (LM), owner Frank Higgins, handler Clint Avant
JAM - Rock (LM), owner/handler Danny Widner
JAM - Gus (LM), owner Bill Powdrill, handler Clint Avant
JAM - Willie (LM), owner/handler Mike Molthan

Congrats to all!


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Special congrats to Dan Danforth and Kenny Trott for getting Roy (GM) on the Derby list!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

What was the full results for the Bluebonnet Qual?


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work Mark, Tommy, Jannet way to go!!!
Jimmy


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Bluebonnet results are now avail on EE


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Good job Frank Price and Burke on your derby place at the Bluebonnet trial!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to all that placed including the TyRoux gang....Jake 3rd & 4th Qual, Burke 4th Derby and Soul Derby Jam...Nice job by all!!


----------



## RadarsDad (Jan 25, 2013)

Bullet would be proud of his little sister!!


----------

